
Elderly men sneak out of nursing home to attend heavy metal festival - TimTheTinker
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/elderly-men-nursing-home-wacken-open-air-festival-itzehoe-heavy-metal/
======
ablation
Debunked, unfortunately, as it seemed a story 'too good to be true' even at
the time: [https://www.snopes.com/ap/2018/08/07/police-2-men-escape-
car...](https://www.snopes.com/ap/2018/08/07/police-2-men-escape-care-home-
party-german-town/)

"Itzehoe police spokesman Peter Berndt said Tuesday the two men were actually
58 and 59 and left a home for people with mental health issues to party Friday
night in the town of Wacken, near the eponymous festival.

Festival-goers called police after finding the two “helpless, disoriented and
intoxicated” waiting for a bus home at a main street stop after the buses had
stopped running at 3 a.m. Saturday.

Police brought them to a first-aid station and then later in the morning sent
them home in a taxi arranged by the care home about 30 kilometers (20 miles
away)."

------
gshdg
59 is elderly now?

------
tannhaeuser
There was this hilarious documentary on metal bands (death and black metal,
specifically), where the singer/shouter had problems remembering the text.
Something about satan, or was it? He also had to grow real long hair, to put
it in front of his face during a gig. Because who wants to see a bald man at a
metal festival?

